# How big a shark did this????????



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

17 feet, 4.9 inches
1347 lbs, 6.8 oz 
girth was 95.72 inchs

(had a scar above it's left eye)


----------



## zburges (May 9, 2006)

It was no shark, I just got hungry! lol.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Thats a oldie but a goodie pic. 
When it went around the first time, the consensus was that it was a nice shark that ain't near as big as it looks. The guy is holding it way out in front of him and the camera is very close to the shark. That makes things look a lot bigger than they are.
Look at the guy's hands and it'll give you a little better idea of how big the shark really is.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

It looks plenty big to me.


----------



## tomcatt (Aug 10, 2004)

gundoctor said:


> the consensus was that it was a nice shark that ain't near as big as it looks.


I don't want to disagree but unless that guy is some sort of midget or something, that is still a big shark, no matter how far away you hold it.


----------



## Sharkbait 13 (Jul 17, 2006)

From eye to eye its about 3 foot. It is a good size shark by any standard. Considering the girth and the bend in his elbow I would say he's not holding it very far away from his body. The average hand is about 4" wide, so that can give you a little perspective on the size. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

How big you ask?
Real...


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

The article said 5 metres. 

"While Kydd wasn't prepared to provide an estimate on the size of the tiger shark, it goes without saying that the beast was considerably larger than the enormous scalloped hammerhead it decided to snack on".


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

tomcatt said:


> I don't want to disagree but unless that guy is some sort of midget or something, that is still a big shark, no matter how far away you hold it.


The story that went with this picture is that this hammer was 5 meters long. That is about 16.5ft and the head on a hammer that big, is wider than this one. Also that is a scalloped hammer and the world record for them is something like 12ft, if I remember correctly. 
I don't doubt that was a large hammer, just not as long as was claimed or as big as the photo tries to make it out to be. All kinds of tricks can be played with a camera, and that don't include the ones that come with photo shop.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Probably got ate up by several sharks.


----------



## tomcatt (Aug 10, 2004)

*Never know*

He could have cut that thing his self. Might not be a bad idea. I think next time I catch a 6 footer at the jetties I will cut it up, say a 15ft tiger did it, and be in the paper.:rotfl:


----------



## Justin C (Dec 11, 2006)

gundoctor said:


> Thats a oldie but a goodie pic.
> When it went around the first time, the consensus was that it was a nice shark that ain't near as big as it looks.
> Also that is a scalloped hammer and the world record for them is something like 12ft, if I remember correctly.


I have seen lots of big hammers 60-80 per year for the last 5 years. Also, got to see the state record landed 3 or so years ago, and the one before that. Look at the Girth underneath the "hammer" of that fish and then look at the girth of a smaller hammer. No matter what anybody says that was a huge hammer. Smaller hammers look very skinny as you can see here: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=117048

Also, it looks like a *greater* to me, if you view the pic here. http://www.coast-shark.com/ID/sharks/GreatHH/images/HammerComparison.jpg you can see that a scalloped , in the middle, has more of a curved head and more portruding eyes, with the hammers bent down more. Also, if you look at the base of the hammer, you can see the guys hands are folding up some of the skin which would have made it go straight across just like a greater. The picture says all greater to me, and is a huge fish judging by the comparrison of the head width to the hammer width.


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

too big for me to be comfortable fighting!


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

great white


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

I was def thing Greater Hammerhead myself!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

That must of been a huge shark to eat that shark.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Ill tell you what that was a huge shark but go to www.pennreels.com and look up world records and I think that tiger is about the right size.


----------

